# Windows 10 und 8 den Intel USB 3.0 Hostcontroller aufzwingen (GELÖST)



## Vedder73 (4. April 2015)

*Windows 10 und 8 den Intel USB 3.0 Hostcontroller aufzwingen (GELÖST)*

Folgende Anleitung für Win 8 hab ich gefunden: Windows 8 and Intel USB 3.0 Host Controllers | Plugable
Darin sind zwei modifizierte .inf-Dateien angehängt...
Leider funktioniert dies nicht unter Win 10.
Was muss ich ändern, damit Win 10 den Treiber "frisst"?


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Ich brauch mal die Nerds...Ich will und muss Windows 10 einen Treiber aufzwingen*

Normalerweise findet Win10 die passenden Treiber automatisch.
Wie sieht denn die Hardware aus?


----------



## Vedder73 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Ich brauch mal die Nerds...Ich will und muss Windows 10 einen Treiber aufzwingen*

Einen passenden Treiber hat Windows 10, genau wie Windows 7 und Windows 8.1, natürlich gefunden und installiert...
Den Microsoft-Standard Treiber...
...aber der ist Käse (sperrt bei mir den Zugriff von windowsfremden (Android, RaspberryPi) Rechnern, was zur Folge hat, dass ich meine Musik nicht mehr im Haus verteilen kann.
Das Problem ist sofort behoben, wenn ich den neusten Intel-Host-Controller von der Intel-Support-Seite installiere, aber das lässt nur Windows 7 zu.
Für Windows 8 und 10 bietet Intel keine eigenen Treiber mehr an (was übrigens sehr viele nervt)
PC ist eine Zotac Box CI320 mit Baytrail-M Chipsatz... ich brauche also einen modifizierten C220 Treiber...
Die Unterschiede in den veränderten .inf-Dateien hab ich hier mal markiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist die Veränderung für Windows 8. Das müsste ich jetzt fortsetzen für Windows 8.1 und Windows 10


----------



## onliner (4. April 2015)

*AW: Ich brauch mal die Nerds...Ich will und muss Windows 10 einen Treiber aufzwingen*

Nun es gibt bei CB eine neuen Treiber. Einziges Manko: Zwangsregistrierung zum Download.
Array


----------



## Vedder73 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Ich brauch mal die Nerds...Ich will und muss Windows 10 einen Treiber aufzwingen*

Danke für den Link, aber das ist ein Renesas-Treiber...
Ich habe jetzt mal die .inf Datei des Windows 7-Treibers analog zu den Änderungen für Windows 8 um die Zeilen [NTAMD64.6.3] und [NTAMD64.6.4] ergänzt und werde den jetzt mal versuchen, Windows 10 aufzuzwingen.
Werde natürlich berichten, obs geklappt hat...


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Ich brauch mal die Nerds...Ich will und muss Windows 10 einen Treiber aufzwingen*

Da wird sicher per Hash oder Signatur die Echtheit des Treibers geprüft.


----------



## Vedder73 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Ich brauch mal die Nerds...Ich will und muss Windows 10 einen Treiber aufzwingen*

Ich habs geschafft!!!

Ich bin der beste!! Problem richtig erkannt und Lösung selbst draufgeschafft...so wird's gemacht!!!
Sorry, ich freu mich grad nen Keks, weil das nichts anderes bedeutet, als dass ich Windows 10 produktiv einsetzen kann!
Also, die Lösung:
-in allen .inf-Dateien per Texteditor die Zeilen [NTAMD64.6.3] und [NTAMD64.6.4] einfügen und die Zeilen, die schon unter [NTAMD64.6.1] stehen, kopieren und nun jeweils unter die neuen einfügen. Das musste ich in meinem Fall bei 3 .inf-Dateien tun. Speichern nicht vergessen...
Dann Neustart und mit F8 die erweiterten Startoptionen aufrufen und auf "7" drücken, um die Treibersignatur abzuschalten.
Dann nur ganz normal die Setup.exe (ich noch die Kompatibilität auf Windows 7 gestellt und als Administrator ausgeführt) öffnen und die Treiberabfragen mit "ja" beantworten. FERTG!!
Beispiel für die iusb3hub.inf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gleiches noch mit der iusb3xhc.inf (und bei der c220-Version des Treibers auch noch mitiusb3hcs.inf)

Die .infs findet man im Drivers Ordner
Wer vom Desktop aus die Treibersignatur abschalten möchte gibt folgendes in "Ausführen"(Win+R) ein:

shutdown.exe /r /o /f /t 00


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 und 8 den Intel USB 3.0 Hostcontroller aufzwingen (GELÖST)*

Kann man die Signaturprüfung hinterher wieder Problemlos aktivieren, oder bemeckert Windows dann den gebastelten Treiber?


----------



## Vedder73 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 und 8 den Intel USB 3.0 Hostcontroller aufzwingen (GELÖST)*

Ich glaube die Treibersignierung wird nur für diesen einen Windowsstart abgeschaltet (ähnlich dem abgesicherten Modus). Nach dem Neustart ist alles normal und der Treiber bleibt.


----------



## PAUI (25. September 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 und 8 den Intel USB 3.0 Hostcontroller aufzwingen (GELÖST)*

richtig geil mit dem Tipp die Treiber zu bearbeiten. hat bei mir Super funktioniert.


----------



## Vedder73 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 und 8 den Intel USB 3.0 Hostcontroller aufzwingen (GELÖST)*

Freut mich sehr, geholfen zu haben! Ich brauche den Trick bis heute...entweder, weil ich die Win 10-Einstellungen bis heute nicht begriffen habe oder weil es immernoch ein Bug ist...


----------



## MichaelRanftelhuber (15. April 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 und 8 den Intel USB 3.0 Hostcontroller aufzwingen (GELÖST)*

Hallo Vedder73,

könntest Du eventuell einfach den kompletten Installer (inklusive der veränderten *.inf Dateien), welches Windows 10 fähig ist hier oder irgendwo anders als zip-Datei hochladen und den Link hier teilen?

Schon mal vielen Dank für den Tipp, aber ich denke das würde es vielen noch wesentlich einfacher machen!

Danke!


----------



## nayss (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 und 8 den Intel USB 3.0 Hostcontroller aufzwingen (GELÖST)*



Vedder73 schrieb:


> Freut mich sehr, geholfen zu haben! Ich brauche den Trick bis heute...entweder, weil ich die Win 10-Einstellungen bis heute nicht begriffen habe oder weil es immernoch ein Bug ist...



...naja, liegt vielleicht eher daran, dass Windows 10 'der Bug' ist...


----------

